# Low rating for an Uber Driver?



## Kristen0 (May 12, 2017)

Hi,this is a discussion concerning my star rating with Uber. I have a 4.13 rating and the reason its so low is because i keep getting these one star ratings even though three people rated me one star and the other 11 people rated me 5 stars,and one only four stars.

I've only been driving for Uber for about two weeks now and noticed how low my ratings were even though i have a higher five star rating than all the rest,and ive did some research and found out that anyone who has less than a 4.6 rating is at risk of getting their account deactivated and im so worried...even though i still havent gotten a email from uber about it 

I don't understand why i keep getting these ratings. Am i bad driver? i've never had a wreck before or even came close to one. I just wish people were more crucial about rating their driver. THey do not understand how important it is and that low ratings can cause the driver to lose their job....so i need advice,how to i bring my star rating up?


----------



## dbla (Dec 19, 2016)

Don't pick up pool riders, college kids, or drunks and your rating probably will go up. If it doesn't you may want to consider doing something else.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

dbla is right.
Too much can wrong for a pool rider and they will blame you for any thing.
College kids sometimes play games ("Uber racing", "Who has the lowest Uber rating?") you just can't always win.
Drunks, youknow if you're not singing "I love ya Uber" right along with them, they'll rate you lower.

Don't drive desperate. If you start getting tired, call it a night. If you think I have to get my ratings up, they will go down. If you give away water, mints, foot massages to get better ratings, they will go down.

If your gut tells you something might not be right, trust it. Do not start that trip, or end it in a safe place and move on.

People need rides, you want to give people rides ... enjoy yourself, be safe, trust your gut and your rating will be A-ok.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Try to raise your ratings by telling people you will give them a 5 stars, if they liked the ride, do the same at the end.
It works.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kristen0 said:


> I don't understand why i keep getting these ratings. Am i bad driver? ....so i need advice


----------



## Kristen0 (May 12, 2017)

Go4 said:


> dbla is right.
> Too much can wrong for a pool rider and they will blame you for any thing.
> College kids sometimes play games ("Uber racing", "Who has the lowest Uber rating?") you just can't always win.
> Drunks, youknow if you're not singing "I love ya Uber" right along with them, they'll rate you lower.
> ...


Yeah i'v tried looking for jobs,its been tough.which is why im working for uber. If i lose this job its going to suck so bad because its already hard as it is for me to find one....

Most people i've driven dont leave ratings,its just that 16 out of 44 people who did,most are positive ratings but it still doesn't matter. I'm just not going to pick up kids anymore,they're lousy and rude


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

This rating thing is ridiculous now, it used to be every rider had to rate, so it would go up and down quickly, now its more of goes down instantly but its a battle to see anyone else give 5 stars. At the end of the day, the new change made it possible for riders to only drop drivers ratings, no way to really increase it.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Send an email to Uber about maintaining a 4.6 rating. They will confirm such. Print email off. Keep it in a plastic sleeve in your car.

When a passenger gets into your car explain about the rating system, provide email if necessary.

"Are you familiar with Uber's rating system. Did you know that a drive must maintain a 4.6 average rating to stay active? Please take that into consideration when rating me after the ride is complete".

"With that being said, all feedback is taken into consideration. If it is too hot or too cold, you don't like the music, my shirt is ugly, I have a big nose, my feet smell, I want to know".

Make some brief small talk. If they want to chat, talk. However be careful, keep the conversation about them, keep it light. If they don't chat, keep it to a minimum, other than getting directions to where they need to go.

At the end of the trip sincerely thank them for their business and wish them a pleasant day.

This is an official TK message straight from my Uber office.


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Send an email to Uber about maintaining a 4.6 rating. They will confirm such. Print email off. Keep it in a plastic sleeve in your car.
> 
> When a passenger gets into your car explain about the rating system, provide email if necessary.
> 
> ...


JFC dont listen to that. Horrible advice. Trust me, pax dont wanna hear you complaining about ratings, Uber/Lyft, the job, the rating system, etc.

That awful "advice" will only get you more bad ratings.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

ACHUMA said:


> JFC dont listen to that. Horrible advice. Trust me, pax dont wanna hear you complaining about ratings, Uber/Lyft, the job, the rating system, etc.
> 
> That awful "advice" will only get you more bad ratings.


4.87 to 4.89. Disclaimer: I don't drive the drunk crowd. I wouldn't necessarily say this when the bars let out. Different markets may require different tact.

Works just fine for me.

Furthermore, I never complained, I _*explained*_.

If it doesn't work, try something different.

What "advice", does prickly head have to offer?
_________________________________________________________________
Achuma:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echinopsis_lageniformis

"The plant contains a number of psychoactive alkaloids, in particular the well-studied chemical mescaline"

Hmm, how interesting that Achuma's UP avatar / persona is named after a hallucinogenic cactus.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

You can bring up ratings in a different way.
Ask, "can I ask you a favor?" they say, "what?" 
"I am trying too figure out how long it takes for a rating to show up on the drivers side after a passenger rates me, would you mind rating me real fast too see how long the delay after being rated?"

I actually was wondering how long the delay was and people were open to it because I want asking for a 5 star rating, rather for research purposes.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

I maintain a 4.9+ and still transport drunks. You have to entertain and babysit these people. Confirm where they're going, laugh at their antics while you're dying inside and humor them.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> You can bring up ratings in a different way.
> Ask, "can I ask you a favor?" they say, "what?"
> "I am trying too figure out how long it takes for a rating to show up on the drivers side after a passenger rates me, would you mind rating me real fast too see how long the delay after being rated?"
> 
> I actually was wondering how long the delay was and people were open to it because I want asking for a 5 star rating, rather for research purposes.


_Simple, quick, effective. Much less verbose than my spiel._

**Maybe add:**
Ask, "can I ask you a favor?" they say, "what?"
"I am trying too figure out how long it takes for a rating to show up on the drivers side after a passenger rates me, **the uber app has been acting funky* *would you mind rating me real fast too see how long the delay after being rated?"

Similar to your approach.
I have read where drivers will use a tactic where they make it a point to show the customer on their phone that they are getting 5 stars when the trip is complete. They may wait to hit submit and change the rating afterwards if they feel otherwise. This plants a non verbal seed in the customers brain to do likewise.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

Jezzus, you guys are into too much pax psychology in discussing ratings with pax,

If the ride went well, as they exit just tell them: "You've been a great pax, I'm hitting you up with a 5 star rating".

If they want to reciprocate, they will. If the ride was less than perfect, simply bid them "good day/afternoon/night".


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

They'll give you some time to build it back up, you're too new that each low rating hits you hard.

But it is a slippery slope. Pax sees you are a low rated driver and assumes they need to be critical on you as well. The only way to combat this directly is as others have suggested: inform them that you'll be rating them a 5 stars and hope they do the same. For now, you need to get your rating up long enough to not care about ratings. So put a sign on the headrest about rating 5 stars and how drivers are deactivated at 4.6. Once you've reached 500 trips and have balanced out what your rating will be for most of your driving career, then you can drop that message and put one up for tips.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Three 1☆s already... hmmm.

You honestly have no idea why you got these 1s? 

You need to objectively think about how you drive and act during trips.

Do you have a phone holder? Clean car? Too much air fresheners? Other smells? 
Something is going on and it should be easy to figure out you just need to be objective. 

Something about you, your driving or your car isn't rigjt.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

Kristen0

It's all in the delivery. Your new, so your rating is going to fluctuate until you build a base. We all make some newbie mistakes when we first start driving. At first, I thought I was doing well, but like you, I saw my rating taking hits, and I could not understand why. I thought I was doing everything right, but my rating was still taking hits, and I wasn't sure why. I asked a friend who drove, went through everything I do. We talked about each ride from start to finish. And when we were done talking, he gave me the best advice anybody has given me yet. to date.

*"SHUT UP AND DRIVE"*

Apparently, I was talking to much. Even though I was being polite and courteous, I just assumed that everybody wanted to talk. and that is not the case. Eventually, you will find what works for you, but if it helps you at all, this is my routine that I follow.

Once I have received the Ping, and I am enroute, I call the customer to confirm their actual pickup location. Many times, the pin or address is slightly off, so this is my opportunity to correct it. at that point in time, I give them my estimated time of arrival... 2 min, 3 min, etc.. And if they would please start preparing their party for departure.

Upon arrival, if they are not already waiting. I send a pre-formatted text. "Hi this is Matt your Uber driver, I have arrived to pick you up". Rarely, do I wait more than a minute or two for my Pax.

Upon entering the vehicle, First i identify and acknowledge who the account holder is, confirm I have the correct person. before starting the trip, Confirm the destination. (if they say that it is in the system, just politely say, I am sorry, but they do not tell us until we have physically started the trip). You do not start the trip until you know where they are going, in case it is a ride you do not wish to take.

If it is more than one person, perhaps two couples. You may want to confirm, if there will be one destination or two. let them tell you in advance waht you can expect on your trip. This way if you know there are two stops, you can stop new requests, and make sure that you have the correct order.

Once you have asked all your basic questions, Shut Up and drive.... if the pax wants to talk, they will be the one to start talking, and that opens the door for you to be friendly. Not overly, but enough to have a conversation. Try to keep your music not to loud, but loud enough that they can hear it.

I do keep a thing of gum in the car with me, but i do not offer it. If a Pax asls, then I will make it available. Otherwise, don't go crazy. You will find, that if you adapt this to your style, you may get the occasional Dink, but for the most part, you will be fine and you will see more stability.


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

I started a month ago.

I drive mostly 9-3pm. Sometimes 6-9 then 11-2.

I'm extremely fortunate it seems.

I'm sorry you're having troubles. (Sorry I don't have any advice as I'm an extremely awkward human being who has no idea why I haven't been rated less)


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Mattio41 said:


> Kristen0
> *"SHUT UP AND DRIVE"*


A corollary for pax.

*"SHUT UP AND RIDE"*


----------



## Kristen0 (May 12, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> They'll give you some time to build it back up, you're too new that each low rating hits you hard.
> 
> But it is a slippery slope. Pax sees you are a low rated driver and assumes they need to be critical on you as well. The only way to combat this directly is as others have suggested: inform them that you'll be rating them a 5 stars and hope they do the same. For now, you need to get your rating up long enough to not care about ratings. So put a sign on the headrest about rating 5 stars and how drivers are deactivated at 4.6. Once you've reached 500 trips and have balanced out what your rating will be for most of your driving career, then you can drop that message and put one up for tips.


I like this too. Also when i meet many nice people i should inform them on the 5 star rating system and i heard that helps. It went back up to 4.28 today but idk if i want to continue driving with Uber just because of this reason.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Three 1☆s already... hmmm.
> 
> You honestly have no idea why you got these 1s?
> 
> ...


Exactly. Getting random one stars for no reason will happen. But if you're getting too many, something is not right.
Make sure your car is clean.
Greet them. You don't have to talk to much, but be friendly.
Drive carefully, don't slam on brakes.

When I arrive, I always ask "is this where you wanted to be dropped off?"

Then wish them a good day. If you're leaving them at a bar, club, movies or something like that, I'll say "have fun!"


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Try to raise your ratings by telling people you will give them a 5 stars, if they liked the ride, do the same at the end.
> It works.


By all means do not do this. Most passengers don't know they're rated, much less care about their rating. If you bring up 5 stars at the end of the ride they will think you are asking for 5 stars and ding you in retaliation. At the very most put up a sign.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Coachman said:


> By all means do not do this. Most passengers don't know they're rated, much less care about their rating. If you bring up 5 stars at the end of the ride they will think you are asking for 5 stars and ding you in retaliation. At the very most put up a sign.


They do now!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> They do now!


Well that's still shaking itself out.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

Kristen0 said:


> Hi,this is a discussion concerning my star rating with Uber. I have a 4.13 rating and the reason its so low is because i keep getting these one star ratings even though three people rated me one star and the other 11 people rated me 5 stars,and one only four stars.
> 
> I don't understand why i keep getting these ratings. Am i bad driver? i've never had a wreck before or even came close to one.


Ouch, *20% of your pax have rated you as a one-star driver*. It's probably not just a whim. Here are some things you could be doing wrong:

Dirty car (exterior) - I know, I know, you don't have to keep it white-glove clean, but nobody wants to get into a car with grackle sh!t on it...
Dirty car (interior) - How often do you vacuum your car? A large majority of people are squicked out by seeing a hair from someone else's head on the upholstery. Do you do a quick check for garbage after dropping off pax (especially groups of 3 or more)? Pax will often not tell you when there's trash in the back--they'll just downrate you.

Smelly car/driver - Do you own a pet? Has anyone ever spilled something in your car and not cleaned it up? Do you smoke? Do you bathe frequently and use deodorant? How about mouthwash, do you use that? Do you ever stop for a meal and then go online without cleaning your teeth and mouth? Once again, how often do you vacuum your car? Do you know what Ozium is?

Talking too much - Chatty people seldom realize they're doing this.
Not talking at all - If a pax tries to initiate conversation and you just grunt, you're gonna get downrated.
Making assumptions - Not all middle-aged white people are Trump voters; not all young black men like misogynistic rap; not all Asians are grad students in science; not all college kids are entitled snowflakes. Just sayin'.

Obnoxious radio - _De gustibus_, but talk radio would be (just one) example of something that many pax dislike.
Phone issues - If you don't have a secure phone mount, get one before you do one more ride. Do you mess with your phone while the vehicle is moving? Do you (god forbid) text or make phone calls while you have passengers?

Mechanical problems - Does your car make loud noises? Emit black or blue smoke? Have a broken windshield wiper? Jerk and judder at low speeds? Are any warning lights showing on the dash? Do you have gauges that aren't working?

Cosmetic problems - Torn upholstery, worn spots in carpet, missing knobs on dash--as they say, "If a passenger sees crumbs on the tray table, they assume nobody's maintaining the jet engines."
Bad driving style - Fast acceleration, hard stops, no turn signals, waiting until the last minute to get in an exit lane, making U-turns where they're not allowed or not safe, driving (way) over the speed limit, taking both hands off the wheel. Alternatively... pokey driving, other cars zooming past you, excessive time spent waiting to make a left turn, white-knuckle grip on the wheel.
Bad navigation - There's a fine line between checking in with a passenger ("Which entrance to the apartments is best?") and sounding clueless ("Is this the right exit?"). Do you spend more than a second or two at a time looking at your nav? Do you have the audio on, with the pax hearing Google-Girl tell you "turn left in 1000 feet... turn left in 500 feet... turn left now"?
Those are just off the top of my head. You probably think you don't do any of these things, but... I suggest you ask a relative--one who will tell you the truth, maybe one who doesn't like you all that much--to take a ride with you and act as a passenger would. Have them sit in the back seat. You need a "secret shopper" to give you the straight talk on how you're doing.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

RipCityWezay said:


> I started a month ago.
> 
> I drive mostly 9-3pm. Sometimes 6-9 then 11-2.
> 
> ...


That was me until yesterday - I am also new and have about the same number of trips and was oh so proud of my 15 5-star ratings and nothing less .... EVERY passenger has been super nice and we've gotten along swimmingly ..... until WTF!?!?!? today I noticed somebody rated me a 1! And I know who it was and I went back and changed my rating for her to a 1, since the 5 I gave her was pure charity anyway.

She pinged me during rush hour in a really busy area, then texted me with a new pickup spot - not by address but by the name of a building - so of course the app is directing me to the wrong spot. Then she calls me 3 times in 5 minutes sounding frustrated and trying to describe where she is with phrases like, "it's on a triangular shaped area" as I'm trying to find her during crazy traffic. Then when I do finally get to her - probably 5 minutes later than she would have liked - she is an ice queen. Of course she has a suitcase and the ride was less than a mile and I made $2.92 and she departs without in those few minutes showing a single sign that she is anything but an unfeeling, evil android - and THEN gives me a 1-star rating!

So just be warned that sooner or later you'll run into one of these. However, to be fair I disregarded a piece of advice that I read on here and that is ... if the customer calls you prior to the pick up and sounds angry or frustrated, CANCEL! No sense allowing someone else's bad day bring your ratings down.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

R James said:


> ... if the customer calls you prior to the pick up and sounds angry or frustrated, CANCEL!


x 1,000,000,000


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> What "advice", does prickly head have to offer?
> _________________________________________________________________
> Achuma:
> 
> ...


Damn right it is. Thats actually Trichocereus Bridgesii cactus aka Achuma, cousin of the legendary Trichocereus Pachanoi aka San Pedro cactus. Both contain the natural psychedelic medicine Mescaline along with a group of other alkaloids, just like Peyote. My favorite thing to eat on my days off. Best feeling a human could ever have. Both cacti grow like weeds here in the southwest desert landscape 

Advice? If you need to beg for 5 Stars, hand out freebies, try to psychologically manipulate pax into giving you good ratings, etc then maybe this job isnt for you. I do none of those things. Never have, never will.

I keep my car spotless clean with a Natural Magic Brushed Cotton gel absorber ( https://m.lowes.com/pd/Gonzo-Natural-Magic-Brushed-Cotton-Gel-Air-Freshener/1000224577 ) in my center console to make sure car always smells nice, shower & brush teeth before every shift, wear a collared shirt w/ sleeves rolled up, style my hair, act professional and friendly, arrive to pin on time, drive properly, make convo if they want it or stay quiet otherwise, upon ending trip i give a friendly professional goodbye and tell pax to have a good day/night/weekend. Thats it.

4.8 with 1,983 5 Star ratings on Uber
4.9 with almost 1,000 trips on Lyft

4,100+ trips total, full-time driver for 19 months

Its not rocket science to get mostly 5 Stars.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Kristen0 said:


> Hi,this is a discussion concerning my star rating with Uber. I have a 4.13 rating and the reason its so low is because i keep getting these one star ratings even though three people rated me one star and the other 11 people rated me 5 stars,and one only four stars.
> 
> I've only been driving for Uber for about two weeks now and noticed how low my ratings were even though i have a higher five star rating than all the rest,and ive did some research and found out that anyone who has less than a 4.6 rating is at risk of getting their account deactivated and im so worried...even though i still havent gotten a email from uber about it
> 
> I don't understand why i keep getting these ratings. Am i bad driver? i've never had a wreck before or even came close to one. I just wish people were more crucial about rating their driver. THey do not understand how important it is and that low ratings can cause the driver to lose their job....so i need advice,how to i bring my star rating up?


As has been mentioned, Uber gives you a pretty long runway, 500 rated rides, to make a quality determination. That would be about 1500 actual rides. Here's what I've found. Smooth braking and accelerating, a genuine interest in your pax and what they are out doing, and good navigation.

If a pax argues with you about a pickup spot, cancel them. One of my 2 star ratings because I explained to them that I wasn't allowed to pick them up at their location, then capitulated....it was my mistake to pick them up. The 2 starred me for doing them a favor. The other 2 star was for stopping off for pax to get tobacco, but it meant a 1 MILE longer trip. Another lesson learned.

Any pax that texts or calls you with "hurry up" or "where are you," cancel them immediately and move on to your next ping. Nothing good will come of a relationship that starts out like this.

If you're the kind of person that can make people laugh, lighten up and do that. Guaranteed rating boost.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

ACHUMA said:


> psychologically manipulate....act professional and friendly....


Definition of act (in context of your use of the word):

display of affected behavior *:* pretense _put on an act that deceived nobody_ _His friendly concern was just an act._

to conduct oneself *:* behave _act like a fool **(or in this example professional and friendly)*_

to play the part of as if in a play _act the man of the world_
________________________________________________________________________
Your actions manipulate the situation to produce the desired outcome, no?



ACHUMA said:


> I keep my car spotless clean with a Natural Magic Brushed Cotton gel absorber ( https://m.lowes.com/pd/Gonzo-Natural-Magic-Brushed-Cotton-Gel-Air-Freshener/1000224577 )


I am going to try this. Thank you for psychologically manipulating me into purchasing this cleaner.


ACHUMA said:


> Its not rocket science to get mostly 5 Stars.


At first you put words in my mouth and criticize me with little value or substance to the discussion. How interesting that you get a little nudge, then it triggers an appropriate response to the thread. Did I psychologically manipulate a good response?

Psychology is a science. And handling people / customers is a skill, dare I say an art. From what you wrote it is obvious you are a natural.
There are others who are not.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

ACHUMA said:


> Damn right it is. Thats actually Trichocereus Bridgesii cactus aka Achuma, cousin of the legendary Trichocereus Pachanoi aka San Pedro cactus. Both contain the natural psychedelic medicine Mescaline along with a group of other alkaloids, just like Peyote. My favorite thing to eat on my days off. Best feeling a human could ever have. Both cacti grow like weeds here in the southwest desert landscape
> 
> Advice? If you need to beg for 5 Stars, hand out freebies, try to psychologically manipulate pax into giving you good ratings, etc then maybe this job isnt for you. I do none of those things. Never have, never will.
> 
> ...


I like this.

Provide calm, efficient, basics - and conduct yourself in a professional manner always. And that applies to appearance and demeanor. Keep your car clean, and your nav first-rate! Drive safely, calmly, and efficiently.

I spent a lot of years in corporate life. I treat my pax in a similar manner as to how I would treat a client or coworker at work. That's not to say I'm a pushover though, but when I hold-out for my way I still do it in a calm professional manner. I also won't hesitate to avoid or cancel calls that are not to my advantage or standards.

I have a sense of decorum I want to provide in my car, I do my best to provide it, and I try to keep-out of pax and other situations that will not conform to my standards. I set a minimum bar of conduct within my vehicle, and do my very best to enforce it for everyone's (and my car's) benefit!


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

I dont give a fk about the stupid rating system as it is rigged anyway, even though it is higher than a 4.8 if they want to cut me they can, Im paid to pick up passengers and deliver them to their destination, im not a concierge or babysitter or entertainer. But I do drive safely and professionally. I can sell my driving services easily to another company if they dont think the 4000 trips I did for the rideshare company made them enough money.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Kristen0 said:


> I'm just not going to pick up kids anymore,they're lousy and rude


Kids, as in, what age range? With or without someone 18 and over?


----------



## Star Lord (Oct 2, 2015)

Kristen0 said:


> Hi,this is a discussion concerning my star rating with Uber. I have a 4.13 rating and the reason its so low is because i keep getting these one star ratings even though three people rated me one star and the other 11 people rated me 5 stars,and one only four stars.
> 
> I've only been driving for Uber for about two weeks now and noticed how low my ratings were even though i have a higher five star rating than all the rest,and ive did some research and found out that anyone who has less than a 4.6 rating is at risk of getting their account deactivated and im so worried...even though i still havent gotten a email from uber about it
> 
> I don't understand why i keep getting these ratings. Am i bad driver? i've never had a wreck before or even came close to one. I just wish people were more crucial about rating their driver. THey do not understand how important it is and that low ratings can cause the driver to lose their job....so i need advice,how to i bring my star rating up?


Chances are, you won't be a rideshare driver a year from now. Not to mention, Uber and Lyft needs drivers desperately, so the chances of them deactivating you are slim to none.

So don't sweat it.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Kristen0 said:


> Hi,this is a discussion concerning my star rating with Uber. I have a 4.13 rating and the reason its so low is because i keep getting these one star ratings even though three people rated me one star and the other 11 people rated me 5 stars,and one only four stars.
> 
> I've only been driving for Uber for about two weeks now and noticed how low my ratings were even though i have a higher five star rating than all the rest,and ive did some research and found out that anyone who has less than a 4.6 rating is at risk of getting their account deactivated and im so worried...even though i still havent gotten a email from uber about it
> 
> I don't understand why i keep getting these ratings. Am i bad driver? i've never had a wreck before or even came close to one. I just wish people were more crucial about rating their driver. THey do not understand how important it is and that low ratings can cause the driver to lose their job....so i need advice,how to i bring my star rating up?


worry not about ratings, worry about your confidence, driving skill, navigation, and really getting to know the roads. don't be driving too slow either people are trying to get places. don't worry about ratings.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Recoup said:


> Ouch, *20% of your pax have rated you as a one-star driver*. It's probably not just a whim. Here are some things you could be doing wrong:
> 
> Dirty car (exterior) - I know, I know, you don't have to keep it white-glove clean, but nobody wants to get into a car with grackle sh!t on it...
> Dirty car (interior) - How often do you vacuum your car? A large majority of people are squicked out by seeing a hair from someone else's head on the upholstery. Do you do a quick check for garbage after dropping off pax (especially groups of 3 or more)? Pax will often not tell you when there's trash in the back--they'll just downrate you.
> ...


Excellent, now please tell me how to make $1000 per week after fuel expenses without much time or effort or miles, or up front costs in an expensive vehicle.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> You can bring up ratings in a different way.
> Ask, "can I ask you a favor?" they say, "what?"
> "I am trying too figure out how long it takes for a rating to show up on the drivers side after a passenger rates me, would you mind rating me real fast too see how long the delay after being rated?"
> 
> I actually was wondering how long the delay was and people were open to it because I want asking for a 5 star rating, rather for research purposes.


Does that really work?



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> _Simple, quick, effective. Much less verbose than my spiel._
> 
> **Maybe add:**
> Ask, "can I ask you a favor?" they say, "what?"
> ...


And this works?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> You can bring up ratings in a different way.
> Ask, "can I ask you a favor?" they say, "what?"
> "I am trying too figure out how long it takes for a rating to show up on the drivers side after a passenger rates me, would you mind rating me real fast too see how long the delay after being rated?"
> 
> I actually was wondering how long the delay was and people were open to it because I want asking for a 5 star rating, rather for research purposes.


I'd be afraid of someone giving me a one star and saying " do you see it yet? Is my star delayed?"


----------



## hopeblouin (Sep 7, 2016)

I almost exclusively transport drunks and college students. I play loud trap music and call pax on their BS. I also only rate them 5 stars if they tip or are one of my regulars. I even outright tell pax they should tip their drivers. 

Maybe you smell? Not being mean, but the number one compliment I receive is that I and/or my vehicle smells great. The number one complaint I hear about other drivers is their car or them don't smell very nice. Bath and body works car fresheners smell good without being overwhelming or too artificial. 

Also have confidence in your driving. If you act like you don't know what you're doing, you will get down rated. Take time to really learn the common areas you drive in, especially frequently visited apartment complexes and downtown areas. Customers love it when they can tell me building 13 and such and such apts and I can drive straight to it without prompting. 

Good luck!


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Does that really work?
> 
> And this works?


Yes it does. I actually did this to find out what the delay was on the rating, not doing this for the actual rating.


Cableguynoe said:


> I'd be afraid of someone giving me a one star and saying " do you see it yet? Is my star delayed?"


If you know you deserved a one star, I wouldn't suggest this then lol.
Majority of people wouldn't do something like that because you are not saying rate me 5 stars, you are bringing it up in a non chalant way. Also you do not seem desperate when mentioning it like this.

Another tactic you could use is to bring up their rating. Just say, "I couldn't help to notice you have a really high rating."
And they will probably say something like all of their rides have been good etc etc and mention something like you have friends that deny low rated pax.
Do this towards the end of the ride because the "rating" topic would be fresh in their mind. Similar to an inception scenario.


----------



## TheLastMile (May 15, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> As has been mentioned, Uber gives you a pretty long runway, 500 rated rides, to make a quality determination. That would be about 1500 actual rides. Here's what I've found. Smooth braking and accelerating, a genuine interest in your pax and what they are out doing, and good navigation.
> 
> If a pax argues with you about a pickup spot, cancel them. One of my 2 star ratings because I explained to them that I wasn't allowed to pick them up at their location, then capitulated....it was my mistake to pick them up. The 2 starred me for doing them a favor. The other 2 star was for stopping off for pax to get tobacco, but it meant a 1 MILE longer trip. Another lesson learned.
> 
> ...


How can you drivers conclusively SEE what rating someone gives you? I give 20 or so rides daily. I have not found any actual way in the app to see who gave what. Are you just basing this on giving a couple of rides weekly, or what? Pls inform.


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

Don't worry about it. Uber probably knows what kind of driver you are. I've dropped to a 3.9 for the week numerous times and didn't hear a peep from them. My current rating is a 4.51. Been driving 3 years, 13,000 trips and 6800 5 stars out of 9000 rated trips. If they suspect you're a truly bad driver, they will send an inspector to ride with you, and you will never know he/she was an inspector. They can pass you with one ride.......;-)


----------



## Candi (Dec 20, 2016)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> Don't worry about it. Uber probably knows what kind of driver you are. I've dropped to a 3.9 for the week numerous times and didn't hear a peep from them. My current rating is a 4.51. Been driving 3 years, 13,000 trips and 6800 5 stars out of 9000 rated trips. If they suspect you're a truly bad driver, they will send an inspector to ride with you, and you will never know he/she was an inspector. They can pass you with one ride.......;-)


Dude - everyone on this forum knows why your rating is low. Uber CLEARLY does not care about the quality or mental health of the people driving for them.


----------



## BeantownZombie (May 1, 2016)

Kristen0 said:


> Hi,this is a discussion concerning my star rating with Uber. I have a 4.13 rating and the reason its so low is because i keep getting these one star ratings even though three people rated me one star and the other 11 people rated me 5 stars,and one only four stars.
> 
> I've only been driving for Uber for about two weeks now and noticed how low my ratings were even though i have a higher five star rating than all the rest,and ive did some research and found out that anyone who has less than a 4.6 rating is at risk of getting their account deactivated and im so worried...even though i still havent gotten a email from uber about it
> 
> I don't understand why i keep getting these ratings. Am i bad driver? i've never had a wreck before or even came close to one. I just wish people were more crucial about rating their driver. THey do not understand how important it is and that low ratings can cause the driver to lose their job....so i need advice,how to i bring my star rating up?


Ratings don't matter. They are supposedly based off your past 500 trips. Me idc about my rating and I don't pick up pool. My acceptance rating is like 60% but they can't deactivate you for that crap.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> You can bring up ratings in a different way.
> Ask, "can I ask you a favor?" they say, "what?"
> "I am trying too figure out how long it takes for a rating to show up on the drivers side after a passenger rates me, would you mind rating me real fast too see how long the delay after being rated?"
> .


Hey guys, can you do me favor? I'm trying to figure out how long it takes for a Like to show up on my forum profile. Would you mind liking this message real fast so I can see if there's a delay?


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Done 4:39 on 5/16


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hey guys, can you do me favor? I'm trying to figure out how long it takes for a Like to show up on my forum profile. Would you mind liking this message real fast so I can see if there's a delay?


If there was a thumbs down button, I'd click that to see how long it takes you to see it.



RipCityWezay said:


> I started a month ago.
> 
> I drive mostly 9-3pm. Sometimes 6-9 then 11-2.
> 
> ...


Well you're Shaquille Oneal and no one wants to get their ass beat so they give you 5 stars.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Maybe you already answered this or already do these things 

-Make sure to have a good phone mount , don't hold you phone or have it somewhere that you have to take your eyes off the road

-Turn your phone / nav on silent noone wants to hear the navigation or your incoming text message 
-Keep you car reasonably clean (it doesn't have to be perfect but keep it in good shape) 

-Does you car make any bad noises, squealing brakes or have worn our struts ?? if so fix it 

-Don't over talk or try to force conversations . Most people just want to get in and get where they want to go they don't want to talk to you . I always just ask a general "how ya doing today?" type question and gauge their response if it's short one word then don't talk until drop off at that point "ok John we're here , hope you have a great day enjoy the nice weather" or some BS like that 

-Keep music on but at a very very low volume just so that it's not awkward silence but not blarring . Also keep it on a channel that's very neutral (remember people now a days are easily offended and are a bunch of snowflakes gotta be gentle) no swearing or heavy rock, Rap , techno . I like easy listening or classic rock mixed with newer popular stuff . if you have xm/sirus Spectrum radio is a great go to

-Don't get lost, don't slam on your brakes , don't miss turns just drive like leisurely , I usually set my cruise at 4mph over the speed limit on highways I don't speed but I don't drive slow with pax in the car 

-Don't try to hard or worry about your rating just be normal and all will be fine

-If you're worried about your rating you could always invest in some waters at costco/sams there around 12 cents a piece for a 16oz bottle don't worry about them being cold I just keep one bottle in each door pocket (if you have one) and one in each door up front , I don't keep spares when they're gone they're gone . I rarely ever put water in my car even for my Select Pax , sometimes with private clients I'll throw some water in the center console and if they don't take it I'll leave it for my Uber people . 


If you follow all of this your ratings will go up and you'll probably get some tips out of it . This job is easy 

For Reference I have over 4 k rides and my Uber Rating has never gone below 4.91 (currently 4.95) and my Lyft rating has never been below 4.8 (has been 4.99 for almost 4 months now)


----------

